# Shop lighting....



## Tamper84 (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't know if this is the right section or not. But can you guys recommend fluorescent lights that are recessed into the ceiling? My plan with my shop has drastically changed  so I am stuck with rather low ceilings. Life sucks oh well lol. So I am thinking of finding some t-8 light fixtures that can be recessed into the ceiling. I have heard that some of the ballasts can get hot I don't want to burn the place down. And I will be insualting and finish the ceiling. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Kennyd (Nov 17, 2012)

I would stay away from T8's myself, T5's put out more light and the electronic ballasts put out little heat and don't make noise.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry to disagree, but T5 ballasts are among the hottest available. You need a couple of inches of air space behind the fixture to keep them from self-destructing. I've installed quite a few of them for my customers. They do put out the most light, especially if you have the 54 watt tubes, instead of the 26 watt ones.

Check your suppliers for 1' x 4' T8 fixtures made for T-bar ceilings. They don't come with magnetic ballasts any more - only electronic. You'll still want to allow some air space behind the fixtures when you insulate. Don't pack it close to the fixture.

To get more effect for your money, use a colour temperature of at least 5000K. Your eyes are tuned to sunlight, so the closer you get, the better you'll see at a given brightness.


----------



## Starlight Tools (Nov 18, 2012)

I went with T5 flourescent fixtures Sun Blaster 6400K High Output 54 Watt units for both my shop and showroom.  They give a fantasitic amount of light and make my old fixtures look "brown" in comparison.  Each T5 replaced a two bulb fixture of the T8/T12's.

For spot lighting, I picked up some LED 2.2 W Cool White 4100K Spot lights.  They are much smaller than the compact flourscents I had been using and give a really good light.  Also they run cold so will not burn the hands  or arms if you accidentaly touch them.

Walter


----------



## oughtsix (Nov 18, 2012)

My  garage shop is a year old  this month.  I installed  t-8 lamps in old fixtures. I switched form Old School magnetic ballasts to   "new and improved" t-8 electronic ballasts.  I have them flush mounted on ceiling.   Have not had any heat issues.   However, the ballasts screw up my radio reception,  so much so that I run an extension cord off another circuit in adjoining room to hear my station.    

I also am replacing  t-12 bulbs at  work  with t-8s    no heating problems there either, and those lights are on about 16 hours a day.  They are in suspended ceiling with ample air gap.  All of the fixtures I have dealt with have the ballasts encased in the fixture.  So they are protected from contact with surroundings.


I would double check with an electrical supply house or manufacturer  to see what they recommend.

Hope that helps  and good luck in the new shop,

-06


----------



## hoot (Nov 18, 2012)

oughtsix said:


> My  garage shop is a year old  this month.  I installed  t-8 lamps in old fixtures. I switched form Old School magnetic ballasts to   "new and improved" t-8 electronic ballasts.  I have them flush mounted on ceiling.   Have not had any heat issues.   However, the ballasts screw up my radio reception,  so much so that I run an extension cord off another circuit in adjoining room to hear my station.
> 
> I also am replacing  t-12 bulbs at  work  with t-8s    no heating problems there either, and those lights are on about 16 hours a day.  They are in suspended ceiling with ample air gap.  All of the fixtures I have dealt with have the ballasts encased in the fixture.  So they are protected from contact with surroundings.
> 
> ...



I'm a T8 man myself. Converted a set of four 4-tube fixtures in my garage from T12 . Easy to do and what a difference. Also they light up instantly. One ballast runs all four tubes. Replaced two old T12 ballasts in each fixture.


----------



## Tamper84 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks all. I plan on insulating up to the light and leaving around the light open. But it will be in a 2x6 ceiling. I'm just paranoid about making too much heat and burning the place down lol. I will stop by the electrical place tomorrow and see what they recommend for putting in the ceiling. Thank you all for the suggestions!!

Thanks,
Chris


----------

